# Cromer Country Club/Royal St. Andrews



## kayb95 (Sep 2, 2009)

We booked a week-long rental through cottages4you.co.uk at the Royal St. Andrews in Cromer, England.  It appears to be on the grounds of Cromer Country Club (which is a Diamond Resorts property.)  The Royal St. Andrews units appear to be owned by Sunterra Europe Ltd. (according to our confirmation notice.)

Does anyone know the relationship of the two resorts?

Thanks.


----------



## Cotswolder (Sep 3, 2009)

Hi Kay,

From what I know Diamond Resorts bought out Sunterra Europe about 2 - 3 years ago.


----------



## Carolinian (Sep 3, 2009)

From posts on a UK t/s board, DRI seems to be taking after RCI on rentals to the public, at least in Europe.


----------



## kayb95 (Sep 9, 2009)

Thanks, Bruce and Carolinian.  I've been scouring the internet and there isn't a lot of info about the resort.  Our confirmation from cottages4you still lists the owners as Sunterra, even though all other evidence points to Diamond Resorts as the owners.  We stayed there about 10 years ago and had one of the 1 BR units.  We have a 3BR unit this time and I was trying to find some photos.  Seems every web site that rents these units has the same set of photos - and none of the unit interiors.

I plan on taking lots of photos and posting a review here and on TripAdvisor.com after our visit.

See you next week, Bruce.


----------

